# Converting DTV dish to FTA



## delongboy (Sep 6, 2005)

FTA Newbie here, I currently have a dtv HD 5 sat dish on my roof that I am no longer using for DTV. I was wondering if this could be used to connect to a fta receiver to pick up fta stations mostly on amc4? Could I do it with what is there or would I need a new LNB? or is it just not possible and I need a whole new dish?
Thanks alot.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

No, not that easy. You could change LNBF, but seems to me you'll need other 1m Ku FTA dish setup.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

AMC 4 has some strong channels. It's possible that you could swap in a linear-polarity LNBF and get something. But if you're going to spend money on the FTA receiver and the new LNBF, you might as well spring for a 80-cm dish too.


----------



## delongboy (Sep 6, 2005)

Well I already have the dtv dish there and I have an old fta receiver... So I was thinking I can get a LNBF fairly cheap and mess around a little. Considering getting the dish and a new fta receiver, but just thought this might work in the mean time.


----------

